# The Cat-it food maze



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm, how's it work???









No, no, don't stick your head in there









Ahhhhhh, I'm getting it









Success


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh thats really good! wheres is from??

gorgeous catlets!! :laugh:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We got it at a show from Purrsonal touch they might have some on their website Purrsonal Touch Pinkypawz were selling it too Pinky Pawz | Pet Products For Your Cats and Dogs - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah great! Yet another expense  :lol:

Looks great though, if not a little easy? Does each level revolve/spin at all to make it just a little bit harder?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Ah great! Yet another expense  :lol:
> 
> Looks great though, if not a little easy? Does each level revolve/spin at all to make it just a little bit harder?


No, no spinning, you can move the middle bit around too make it harderbut if your cat is clever enough they will go through the top or sit and wait while another does all the work then get in there quick and run off with the prize.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Yeah I can imagine. I know exactly who would do what too if we get one!

Still it looks fun, and something a bit different too, so I may well get one


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! They're stunning! 

May have to be getting one of those myself  i meant the toy 

Em
xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks fun but i suspect our boy would knock it over rather than patiently try to problem solve


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant pics & wonderful puddy cats


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

So many gorgeous cats.. i want


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

beautiful cats! I saw that maze on pet planet I think. Amazing how many things are out there to keep cats amused!


----------

